# Le Lotus en folie!



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

The crazy Lotus.
My Red Lotus has gone crazy! it has sproted 3 stems each with a nice large red leaf surfacing at the top of the aquarium!
I post a pic in the planted tank photo section.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice looking lotus .

If you want the leaf growth to stay clustered and submersed, cut the leaves of those that are going to the surface. Otherwise all you are going to get are floating/surface leaves.

JM2C


----------



## Coyote24 (Jan 26, 2007)

*thx*

Thx Wilson,

Actually, the idea of the Lotus (for me) is to have surface leaves to create shaded area for the up coming Discus,
But thank you for the info I did no know I could just cut them off without hurting the plant.

a.


----------

